# Need T-Shirt Artwork Judges



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this is off topic but I need a huge favor. I've ran a contest for t-shirt artwork. I've narrowed it down to 8 designs but I need help deciding who to declare the winner. If I could get anyone help, that would be greatly appreciated. Just visit http://99designs.com/t-shirt-design/vote-o0vcnn rate the designs. You can leave comments as well. I have a narrow window of time left to to decide the winner. Please help me out. Thank you.

--Robert


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Whats the company/purpose?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

seems like the only one I gave 5-stars to is also the lead vote getter.
nice to know my opinion is not completely out of touch with reality :wof:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The brand is called DonkeyBoy. The target demographics is 11-17 year old, unisex design.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

So a$$boy? Thats interesting!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

We won't be translating it to Spanish. The translation means stupid boy.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone who has voted/rated the designs. This really helps me out a lot. Please pass the url to your friends and family and encourage them to rate the designs. If you haven't participated, please do so. 

Regards,

Robert


----------

